# E-Mails werden nicht empfangen



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Guten Tag allerseits

Ich habe das ISPConfig 3 installiert. Dort laufen 2 Homepages von mir. Es funktioniert auch alles einwandfrei. Ausser die Mails.

Ich kann Mails normal senden. Die kommen auch innerhalb von weniger als einer Minute an. Aber wenn jemand mir auf die Mail Adresse eine Mail sendet, kommt diese nie an. 

Kann mir hier jemand helfen? Ich hab auch schon gegooglet. Aber ich finde keine Lösung zu meinem Problem..:S

Vielen Dank schon Mal für eure Antworten.

Freundliche Grüsse

Stibe88


----------



## nowayback (23. Mai 2015)

schau mal deine dns einstellungen durch ob der mx record auf die korrekte serverip zeigt.
für den fall das der mx record auf eine domain zeigt, dann prüfe ob die domain auf die korrekte serverip zeigt. 

wenn das der fall ist, dann helfen logfiles um das problem weiter einzugrenzen


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich auf http:/ /mxtoolbox. com/         meine Seite: stibe-it.ch kontrolliere ist alles ok. Wenn jemand möchte kann er es gerne noch Mal kontrollieren. Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen..
Sonst werde ich Mal schauen, wie ich zu den LogFiles komme..


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Die Domain kann nicht aufgelöst werden.


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Sorry, ich habe den Server neu gestartet. Das dauert jetz ca. eine halbe Stunde.


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Die Server sind jetzt wieder online.
Sorry noch Mal..


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Und was sagen die Logfiles?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Logfiles noch nie gebraucht. Ich bin mich am schlau machen wie ich diese finde..


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Hier habe ich das Mail Logfile


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Und hier das Mail Fehler Protokoll


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Und jetzt das ganze mit einem Eintrag wo dir jemand eine Mail sendet.


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

da kommt nichts mehr. ich denke die mail kommt gar nicht so weit..


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Deine Webseite und der Mail DNS Eintrag zeigen auf zwei verschiedene Server. Ist das so gewollt?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Ja


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Und auf deinem Server kommt nichts an in den Maillogs?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Nein. Das Log dass ich gesendet habe ist alles drauf was ich habe. Ich hab sogar noch eine mail versucht zu empfangen..


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Und Du bist auch auf dem richtigen Server?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

ich hab nur einen server im isp config.
wenn es möglich wäre, würde ich auch eine teamviewer verbindung starten heute abend oder nach vereinbarung.

ich kann ja mein PW wieder wechseln..


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

ISPConfig ist jetzt erst mal egal.

Wie viele IPv4 Adressen hat dein Server?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

4


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Und alle vier IP Adressen zeigen auf einen Server?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Ja. Auf den Server mit ISP


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Also irgendwas müsste ich den logs stehen. Augenscheinlich ist alles richtig.

Wenn du Mails an den Server schickst kommen die denn mit einer Fehlermeldung zurück?

Hast Du die Firewall überprüft?


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Fehlermeldung kommt keine. Und in der Firewall ist alles ok.


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Alles sehr mysteriös.


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Ich weis. Vielleicht habe ich trotz 3 maliger Kontrolle irgend was übersehen. Deswegen mein Vorschlag mit dem Teamviewer.


----------



## stibe88 (23. Mai 2015)

Ach ja... Das Logfile hab ich vom ISPConfig direkt. Wenn man dieses braucht aus dem Ubuntu Server, weis ich leider nicht in welchem Verzeichnis dies ist.


----------



## robotto7831a (23. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht hast Du die falschen genommen.


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

Jetzt nach 4 Tagen des ersten Versuches ist doch eine Rückmeldung von der Absender Mail Adresse gekommen. Das wäre die folgende:
Vielleciht kann jemand mit dieser Rückmeldung etwas anfangen.


```
Fehler bei der Zustellung der Nachricht an folgende Empfänger oder Verteilerlisten:
stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch
Mögliches Problem mit dem E-Mail-System. Microsoft Exchange versucht nicht, diese Nachricht erneut für Sie zuzustellen. Versuchen Sie später, diese Nachricht erneut zu senden, oder wenden Sie sich mit dem folgenden Diagnosetext an Ihren Systemadministrator.





Diagnoseinformationen für Administratoren:
Generierender Server: EXSTISP.int.stibe.ch
stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch
#< #4.3.0 x-unix; temporary failure> #SMTP#
Ursprüngliche Nachrichtenkopfzeilen:
Return-Path: <Stefan.Gross@curaden.ch>
Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])    by EXSTISP.int.stibe.ch
(Postfix) with ESMTP id 55B6584BD0    for <stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch>; Tue, 19
May 2015 10:27:27 +0200 (CEST)
X-Virus-Scanned: Debian amavisd-new at EXSTISP.int.stibe.ch
Received: from EXSTISP.int.stibe.ch ([127.0.0.1])
    by localhost (EXSTISP.int.stibe.ch [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
    with ESMTP id 9Li6xjp4FDfv for <stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch>;
    Tue, 19 May 2015 10:27:26 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from mx2.curaden.ch (mx2.curaden.ch [213.144.139.42])
    by EXSTISP.int.stibe.ch (Postfix) with ESMTP id AA66D83704
    for <stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch>; Tue, 19 May 2015 10:27:26 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from DWKREX002.int.mydentalworld.ch (dwkrex002.int.mydentalworld.ch [10.100.1.27])
    by mx2.curaden.ch (Postfix) with ESMTP id 9F07DC005
    for <stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch>; Tue, 19 May 2015 10:33:38 +0200 (CEST)
Received: from DWKREX002.int.mydentalworld.ch ([10.100.1.27]) by
DWKREX002.int.mydentalworld.ch ([10.100.1.27]) with mapi; Tue, 19 May 2015
10:33:37 +0200
From: Gross Stefan <Stefan.Gross@curaden.ch>
To: "stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch" <stefan.gross@stibe-it.ch>
Date: Tue, 19 May 2015 10:33:36 +0200
Subject: Test IV
Thread-Topic: Test IV
Thread-Index: AdCSDn/cYs80IaPKQh2If9aS2OmTgg==
Message-ID: <6914707B-E41E-42DB-9F45-0CF2F4EF76EB@curaden.ch>
Accept-Language: de-DE, de-CH
Content-Language: de-DE
X-MS-Has-Attach:
X-MS-TNEF-Correlator:
acceptlanguage: de-DE, de-CH
Content-Type: text/plain; charset="us-ascii"
Content-Transfer-Encoding: quoted-printable
MIME-Version: 1.0
```


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Der Sendermailserver ist die Mail nicht losgeworden.


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Ich habe dir mal eine Testmail geschickt.


> connect to mail.stibe-it.ch[213.202.216.30]:25: Connection timed out


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

Das heisst doch, dass die Firewall Einstellung nicht stimm? Ich hab jetz aber meine Firewall noch Mal kontrolliert.. Es werden alle Anfragen von aussen an die richtige IP mit dem richtigen Port weitergeleitet..


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend nicht. Wenn ich einen Porttest auf die IP mache, dann ist 25 geschlossen.


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

Der Uplink (213.202.216.30) wird mit Port 25, 465, 110, 995 143 und 587 an den ISP Config Server weitergeleitet.
Ausserdem ist der Port 25 der SMTP Port (Postausgang). Der funktioniert ja. Den Mails senden kann ich. Oder hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

Dies ist noch ein Printscreen vom Port 25 von der Firewall


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Meine Testmail ist jetzt durchgegangen.


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

OK. Aber angekommen ist bis jetzt noch nichts.


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Dein Mailserver hat die Mail aber angenommen. Schau doch mal in deine Logfiles.


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

Ich werde aus diesen Protokollen nicht schlau 

Ich hab hier Mal die 3 Protokolle eingefügt die ich gefunden habe. Vielleicht kannst Du da draus was lesen.


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Wenn Du das Maillog von 12:00 Uhr plus minus 10 Minuten posten würdest, dann wäre es effektiver. Was bringt einem ein Maillog von 12:20 Uhr und später wenn die Mail gegen 12:00 Uhr bei dir ankam?


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Und zu den Fehlermeldungen: Installier mal dovecot-sieve.


----------



## stibe88 (24. Mai 2015)

da es bis jetzt nur ein test Server ist, hab ich dir ein login gemacht von meinem ISP. Wenn es für Dich ok wäre, würde ich Dich bitten Mal selbst nach zu schauen nach den Logfiles. Dann kannst du auch selbst testen.
https://isp.stibe-it.ch
benutzername: test
PW: test.123

ich werde den Zugang ca um 15.00 Uhr wieder deaktivieren.


----------



## robotto7831a (24. Mai 2015)

Davon abgesehen das das Passwort nicht geht, bringt es überhaupt nichts. Du musst auf dem Server in die Logfiles schauen. ISPConfig zeigt nur die letzten x Einträge.


----------

